# Vizsla and Dove Hunting



## sniper john

I know a lot of States don't allow it, but here in Texas Dove season opens Sept 1st. These are some of my best Pictures taken over the last 5 years of Dove hunting in three different States. Vizsla's make great warm weather retrievers.


----------



## sniper john




----------



## sniper john




----------



## sniper john

Dove being the first bird of the year we are able to hunt. Snake training and rattlesnake booster on board, we are ready. I am sure looking forward to the first hunts of a new season to start up in less than two weeks with hunts lined up for the first three days.


----------



## gunnr

Nice shots John! Looks like everyone was having a good time. Your little boy is beaming.
No wood dove hunting here in Ct., although they could with the numbers. 1st birds of the season will open in about a month. I'm looking forward to getting the dogs into the woods this fall and working them.


----------

